# Red Shift



## ned (Jul 25, 2018)

.


----------



## andrewclunn (Jul 25, 2018)

Isn't that blue or ultra-violet shift?


----------



## oxenvex (Jul 26, 2018)

Entropy, entropy they have all got it in for me.


----------



## ned (Jul 26, 2018)

by measuring the red shift of the stars and galaxies, Hubble confirmed that the universe is expanding
this is basic stuff!


----------



## andrewclunn (Jul 26, 2018)

ned said:


> by measuring the red shift of the stars and galaxies, Hubble confirmed that the universe is expanding
> this is basic stuff!



Yes, but you reference the opposite, with the notion of fast forwarding the universe, when it was showing the past.  It seems misaligned to me with what you're saying.  No need for the snark that assumes my confusion over your meaning is based on scientific illiteracy.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 26, 2018)

ned said:


> by measuring the red shift of the stars and galaxies, Hubble confirmed that the universe is expanding
> this is basic stuff!



Indeed, the Doppler effect, I believe - whereas blue shift indicates the opposite.
Concisely written, Ned.


----------



## ned (Jul 26, 2018)

thank you Phil - I'm certainly feeling the 'doppelganger effect' after much scientific debate with Kion. 

Andrew - you weighed in with a blunt question that took me aback, I'm sorry if my reply came across as terse, 
I was merely stating a simple fact - if you ever take the trouble to google Edwin Hubble, you'll get red shift.
not literally I hope...

I don't know what you're getting at with your argument..........so I'll explain my thinking

fast-forwarded (the universe) - has two prongs, 

Edwin Hubble's discoveries of other galaxies and their red shift pushed forward the sciences of astronomy and cosmology 
to a brand new model - from a static universe, to motion in a dynamic system.

using red shift measurements, hubble found that the further away a galaxy is, the faster its rate of recession - further
discoveries show that this rate of expansion is accelerating.

Over ten years of groundbreaking research, observations and analysis, really should take volumes of work to cover.
but, this being a poem, I've attempted to do it in a hyphenated two word phrase.

Maybe, a better poet could put it better - but it satisfies my intent.

by the way, this poem was written with humour in mind - did you catch on to it?

cosmic...................................Ned


----------



## andrewclunn (Jul 26, 2018)

Ah, okay.  My mind went to red shift measuring the distant past via the impact on light that's been traveling for billions of years, while Hawking radiation is the distant future's final brunt against entropy.  So I took the "fast-forwarded the universe" quite literally and assumed it referred to time on a cosmological scale not the field of cosmology itself.


----------



## ned (Jul 26, 2018)

OK - red shift is not a measure of time, only the velocity of the object away from the observer.

fast-forwarded is literal - both in terms of how the universe is progressing - and how cosmology has progressed.

of course, everywhere we look, we look into the past - if the sun disappeared, we wouldn't know about it for eight minutes.
some cosmologists take advantage of that fact by studying the early universe. 

pardon the pun, but most cosmologists have to get past that to predict the future.

Hawkins radiation actually increases entropy, but I only introduced him as a comparison.

He was a fellow cosmologist that spoke with a fake American accent.

my question still stands, unanswered...........................Ned


----------



## andrewclunn (Jul 26, 2018)

To answer your question then, no the humor flew over my head.


----------



## ned (Jul 26, 2018)

like everything else, brilliant!


----------



## Thaumiel (Jul 26, 2018)

Judging by andrew's reaction, and the usual way of describing the phenomenon, _accelerated_ may have been better phrasing than _fast-forwarded_. It adds a syllable but from what I can tell you aren't using a restrictive form (if you are then I'm unaware which). The change also retains the dual meaning about the universe and our understanding in cosmology.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## ned (Jul 27, 2018)

thank you James - 'accelerated' sounds nice, but would be disingenuous as Hubble didn't discover it.
that discovery was made quite recently - as no doubt somebody or other would point out!

and it's really not that important in the context of a poem that only aims to be whimsical. 

a more relevant fact, is that Hubble spoke with a fake English accent.

cheers................................Ned


----------



## Thaumiel (Jul 27, 2018)

ned said:


> thank you James - 'accelerated' sounds nice, but would be disingenuous as Hubble didn't discover it.
> that discovery was made quite recently - as no doubt somebody or other would point out!
> 
> and it's really not that important in the context of a poem that only aims to be whimsical.
> ...



I know, I know, studying astrophysics. Should have considered that.

Didn't know that about Hubble though, maybe one day I'll actually read about the people behind it all.

This isn't the only physics poem I've come across recently, wonder why they're popping up now.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2018)

So...
what if the title was 'Blue shift'? 

The humour is visible there, ned, in your lines - not in space. I don't find space funny, not usually.


----------



## ned (Jul 27, 2018)

thank you for reading and commenting -

James - you're studying astrophysics! that's far out, literally...

Kevin - Blue Shift, I like it, chiming with reverse - and so glad you saw the humour, 
feedback on that aspect is all I really wanted.

in space, no one can hear you laugh........................Ned


----------

